# Married woman dancing with another man at a club



## Charlieroger3000

Is it wrong for a married woman to dance with someone that she has just met at a club, or someone that she knows but isn't married to? *And why?*

The *reason* being is because I went into a club last night with some friends (aged between 25-30), and a very attractive *older woman* walked over to my friend, started slowly rubbing her bottom on his crotch and smiled. Moments later, she continued rubbing her bottom on his crotch, and then started holding his hand and feeling how big his crotch was with her hands. 

It wasn't until later that we discovered that she was married as we saw her wedding ring in a brighter room. 

So is it wrong *and why?*


----------



## jsmart

I think it is. That's why the who GNO is so dangerous for marriages. If it's going to a club, bar, or meat market to get drunk with men trying to hit on you, I believe so. Some woman will say, no we're just dancing with ourselves, blah, blah. blah. But you seen with your own eyes. Many times there will be single or especially divorcees egging a wife to push her boundaries. 

Can you imagine how that husband would feel coming into that club to see his wife and probably mother of his kids behaving in such a manner. To many women, it's not cheating if all she did was getting felt up on the dance floor and even making out in a booth or guy's car. I've seen it and read about it so many times.


----------



## Lostme

Um really wrong for her to be rubbing his crotch, seem she wanted more than just dancing.

So did they dance for did she just feel him up? sounds like she just came over and felt him up.

I have danced with a couple of guy friends, (not slow dancing )but they asked my H if it was ok. I don't go hang in bars without my husband nor he if I'm not going to be there.


----------



## kristin2349

Lostme said:


> Um really wrong for her to be rubbing his crotch, seem she wanted more than just dancing.
> 
> So did they dance for did she just feel him up? sounds like she just came over and felt him up.
> 
> I have danced with a couple of guy friends, (not slow dancing )but they asked my H if it was ok. I don't go hang in bars without my husband nor he if I'm not going to be there.



^I agree^

Rubbing up on another man and touching his crotch isn't "dancing" by anyone's definition. Of course it is wrong for a married woman to do this, do we even need to say why? She is married, enough said.


----------



## MattMatt

If he had wanted to he could have had her arrested for sexual assault.

So that is one reason it is wrong.

It might be wrong if her husband was unaware of her actions.

Unless he is aware of her actions - and then that is a whole different level of wrongnessativity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub

If it was dancing it depends on what her and her husband have agreed on.

For me it would be a no no unless it was someone we were friends with and not slow.

A stranger? Hell no!

The butt rubbing and crotch touching are, of course, sexual foreplay and should only be allowed if she was a swinger and with her H's permission.

Before the foreplay started, she should have asked your friend.

Not every single man would think it funny to screw around with a married woman, swinger or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf

Agree with Conan, but not even sure I like the idea of "just a friend".

Been there, done that, got the scars. Fast was okay. I was asked first. I was within sight. Sorry, dancing is a turn on for men, when it's with them or with each other. Men are horny and love to watch that sweet body humping the air or gently grinding it. 

Yeah, I like it too. I don't have an answer, just an opinion.

Edit: The booze gives those horny men lowered inhibitions. Some who would not normally pursue, will. Some who might will most assuredly pursue. Some men don't care if they are drinking or not. Those who are not into that or too introverted, will not dance or will leave for a more hospitable place.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Yes it is wrong, not only because she is married.

If you reverse the genders, it is called assault.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband

It could also turn into something much worse if the woman's husband were to walk into the bar and see his wife groping some guy's crotch. Could be some serious hurt comin to someone!

Here's a recent story of someone getting killed for flirting with someone's girlfriend.

http://newswatchreport.com/item/256141_man-in-wheelchair-kills-man-on-treadmill-in-gym

Been a long time since I've been single, but I'd be a little paranoid about dirty dancing until I knew for sure the OP was unattached.


----------



## ConanHub

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> It could also turn into something much worse if the woman's husband were to walk into the bar and see his wife groping some guy's crotch. Could be some serious hurt comin to someone!
> 
> Here's a recent story of someone getting killed for flirting with someone's girlfriend.
> 
> Man in Wheelchair Kills Man On Treadmill In Gym... | Newswatch Report- Independent News
> 
> Been a long time since I've been single, but I'd be a little paranoid about dirty dancing until I knew for sure the OP was unattached.


Violence is very prevalent in these situations.

Rational thinking goes straight to hell and disappears in a flash when a man catches his woman in an inappropriate position with another man.

I can think through a lot but another man touching my wife would open a door and "he" would be out before I could stop "him".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Even if she isn't married.. I find it very un-lady like behavior.. but hey... I am old fashioned like that.. I think it speaks for itself if someone is "attached" acting like this in public..

I've never been one to do "Girls Night out"...just not my atmosphere... I see clubs like this , when its common to get dirty on the dance floor, everyone is holding a drink in their hands as "Meat Markets"...many are looking to hook up.. temptation galore if one is feeling lonely.. 

We'd only go somewhere like this together, if at all.


----------



## jsmart

ConanHub said:


> Violence is very prevalent in these situations.
> 
> *Rational thinking goes straight to hell and disappears in a flash when a man catches his woman in an inappropriate position with another man.*
> 
> I can think through a lot but another man touching my wife would open a door and "he" would be out before I could stop "him".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There was a thread on LS started by a WW that was asking for advice on winning her husband back after he filed d when he busted her making out and being felt up by a POS. 

The WW was spotted by one of the husband's friends, who called the BH. The BH showed up minutes later as his drunk wife was giggling between kisses,while the douche was feeling her up in parking lot. The BH confronted wife, douche got in BHs face. It didn't end well for douche and his boys. The Wife through away a nearly 20 year marriage with 2 teen kids to play party girl with a bad boy.

So if you're messing with someone's wife, even just on the dance floor, it can go bad real fast. It's a primal thing that a woman will never understand but instinctively all men should.


----------



## MachoMcCoy

Is it wrong for a married woman to proposition one of your friends for sex?

Did I miss something?

:scratchhead:


----------



## Peaf

Dancing is one thing, fondling is another.


----------



## frusdil

Yes it's wrong for three reasons:

1: She's married

2: Technically that's assualt - can you imagine if a man did that to a woman??

3: It's just plain gross to behave like that...walking up to random men and feeling them up. Yuck.


----------



## the guy

Yes it is wrong.

Now my turn.... did that guy still hook up with the married chick?


----------



## bandit.45

90% of women would never think of doing such a thing.


Then you have the 10% who are nasty bar skanks like this gal. Your buddy got skanked.


----------



## 2ntnuf

the guy said:


> Yes it is wrong.
> 
> Now my turn.... did that guy still hook up with the married chick?


You kidding? Willing woman and a man, mix with booze and dance and pour it out into the nearest out of sight place.

@bandit.45,

I must have patronized all the skank bars. I can remember a dude showing his d*** to any woman that would look. And there were plenty that looked. 

I guess he got it pierced at some tattoo parlor. I could hear them talking. 

One guy came in and was intending to service some married woman, since her husband couldn't for some reason. It was shared by others who knew her, that it was okay with her husband. Suuuure it was. 

Another place, chick sitting at bar with guy and talking real nice. Then he verbally abuses her and tells everyone she is a hooker and he paid her for her services that evening. She just put her head down. I asked others later. It was true. She had more couth than this woman dancing in this thread.

Man, I don't know about that 90%, Depends on how horny and how much booze and men are around, as well as what her friends are like. Daring her on and partying it up or just having a good time. 

If anyone, you have to have seen stuff like that, no?


----------



## NextTimeAround

When I was single, I knew not to dance with a guy for more than one song and to avoid any physical contact. If he was interested, these would be interpreted as cues to proceed.


----------



## straightshooter

*Is it wrong for a married woman to dance with someone that she has just met at a club, or someone that she knows but isn't married to? And why?

The reason being is because I went into a club last night with some friends (aged between 25-30), and a very attractive older woman walked over to my friend, started slowly rubbing her bottom on his crotch and smiled. Moments later, she continued rubbing her bottom on his crotch, and then started holding his hand and feeling how big his crotch was with her hands. 

It wasn't until later that we discovered that she was married as we saw her wedding ring in a brighter room. 

So is it wrong and why?*

Truly amazed anyone with the intelligence to find this dorum has to ask this question.


----------



## the guy

2ntnuf said:


> You kidding? Willing woman and a man, mix with booze and dance and pour it out into the nearest out of sight place.
> 
> 
> @bandit.45,
> 
> ?


No, @2ntnuf not kidding...

My old lady ran across a couple of guys that didn't phuck married women.

The other twenty had no problem!

So I really want to know OP's buddies moral compase.


----------



## Marc878

If she'd even touched my hand I'd get tested immediately.


----------



## arbitrator

*Hell to the "Yes," it's wrong!

Methinks that that horny old crone was out on the make, and was busy looking for something "to bob" for other than apples!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator

bandit.45 said:


> 90% of women would never think of doing such a thing.
> 
> 
> Then you have the 10% who are nasty bar skanks like this gal. Your buddy got skanked.


*Somehow, I can clearly visualize my RSXW doing something along those lines!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy

@straightshooter...
Sad to say but CWI is exactly why this section is here at TAM.....I mean folks even have to ask??? ...this has to tell you.... why folks cheat in the 1st place......'LUST PLAIN STUPID! [yes I meant lust ...not just]

I'm guessing OP knows the answer just like he knows how wrong it is to phuck dirty skank.

Now don't get me wrong....I can appreciate dirty skank like the next perv.....but one has to have boundaries. LOL


----------



## MachoMcCoy

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/313129-losing-imagination-meaning.html

All right. Let's hear it. What is this thing you have going on with older married women hitting on younger men? Anything you want to talk about?


----------



## PhillyGuy13

MachoMcCoy said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/313129-losing-imagination-meaning.html
> 
> All right. Let's hear it. What is this thing you have going on with older married women hitting on younger men? Anything you want to talk about?


Good catch Macho. Somebody has a momma fetish. There is also apparently a similar thread that was deleted.

Strange to find a single 25 yo on a marriage forum. If I was single and 25 Id be out laying pipe like I was the last plumber on earth. That said I don't have a married momma fetish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

